# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Ταχύπλοα (High speed crafts - Fast ferries) > Ελληνικά Πλοία (Greek Ships) >  Kalli P. [Panagia Thalassini, NGV Aliso]

## Νaval22

Μαθαίνω ότι το πλοίο δεν θα δρομολογηθεί φέτος απο Λαύριο αλλά απο Πειραιά για Πάρο και Νάξο μεζί με το κεντέρης

----------


## STRATHGOS

ΝΑ ΜΑΣ ΠΗ Η ΕΤΑΙΡΙΑ ΠΟΙΟ ΘΑ ΣΠΡΟΧΝΗ ΠΟΙΟ.. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Μα γιατι εισαι τοσο κακος ανθρωπος τωρα.... ;-Ρ

----------


## STRATHGOS

giath ayti einai ialitia  :Confused:

----------


## viramola

Τα Καραβακια εχουν δρομο
αυτοι δεν τα ανοιγουν,μη λετε οτι να 'ναι.

----------


## Apostolos

Μπορεί να κατηγορούμε τα νέα σκαριά αλλα στις Ελληνικές θάλασσες αποκτούν ομορφιά!
Το Παναγία Θαλασσινή σε μία καταπληκτική φωτογραφία στον Αγιο Δημήτριο Σύρου στης 20/07/07
THALASSINI.jpg
Φώτο Παύλος Παραδεισόπουλος

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Παναγία Θαλασσινή πριν δέσει στο λιμάνι τις Πάρου στις 09/09/2007.

09092007(010).jpg

09092007(011).jpg

09092007(012).jpg

09092007(013).jpg

----------


## Kalloni

Παροναξια του χρονου ε? Α Εθνικη. Θα πεσει γελιο Αντρεα χοχοχο

----------


## scoufgian

γι αυτο το πλοιο δεν εχετε γραψει τιποτα...μαζι με το παναγια παρου ειναι δυο αξιολογα πλοια που εχει η nel στην κατοχη της
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 2111

----------


## M.D.I

> Παροναξια του χρονου ε? Α Εθνικη. Θα πεσει γελιο Αντρεα χοχοχο


OXI A' EΘΝΙΚΗ Η ΠΑΡΟΝΑΞΙΑ.ΤΟΝ ΤΙΤΛΟ ΑΥΤΟΝ ΤΟΝ ΕΧΕΙ Η ΣΥΡΟΤΗΝΟΜΥΚΟΝΙΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ,ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΤΟΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΓΙΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ...

----------


## pantelis2009

*Ένα άλλο πλοίο της NEL Lines, το Kalli P (4.900 gt, κατασκευής 1996) επρόκειτο επίσης να βγει σε ηλεκτρονική δημοπρασία την 1η Αυγούστου, όμως η διαδικασία αναβλήθηκε, πιθανότατα για τον Δεκέμβριο, σύμφωνα με πηγές που επικαλείται το TradeWinds. Η αρχική τιμή για το πλοίο είχε τεθεί στα 4 εκατ. δολάρια, ενώ επισπεύδοντες είναι η Τραπεζα Πειραιώς και άλλοι πιστωτές.
**Πηγή: mononewsgr*

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> *Ένα άλλο πλοίο της NEL Lines, το Kalli P (4.900 gt, κατασκευής 1996) επρόκειτο επίσης να βγει σε ηλεκτρονική δημοπρασία την 1η Αυγούστου, όμως η διαδικασία αναβλήθηκε, πιθανότατα για τον Δεκέμβριο, σύμφωνα με πηγές που επικαλείται το TradeWinds. Η αρχική τιμή για το πλοίο είχε τεθεί στα 4 εκατ. δολάρια, ενώ επισπεύδοντες είναι η Τραπεζα Πειραιώς και άλλοι πιστωτές.
> **Πηγή: mononewsgr*


 Αυτό το είχε πάρει ο Παναγιωτόπουλος από όσο ξέρω.

----------

